# Cosmo's Boys 32 Days Old... :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is Turbo and Tavion today.  Turbo (blaze all the way up his face) weighed 28lbs and Tavion 29 a couple days ago. 

What do you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang didnt even know she had them lol. I really like the one on the top, the other one is not bad at all, but his little rump already stands out to me


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe.  Cosmo had triplets on 2/27! These two and a red doe.  Yep, Turbo seems to have a smoother rump than his bro... Looking back at pictures I have of him though... it normally looks fine. So maybe just the way he was standing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are growing out nicely. :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow kids are just growing. What are you feeding? My girl is just starting to eat real food. Moms get alfalfa and grass hay, sweet feed (about 2 cups per animal) and 2 cups of BGD (boer goat developer w/ cocci prev. in it). She is very tall and lean.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The kids are on 3 different grains... although none seem to be eating it yet! They are getting Noble Goat 16, Top Dress or Champion Drive show supplement (can never remember what it is called!) and calf manna.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'll have to look, the one I called sweet fee I believe is actualy noble goat 16, and the chs payback-boer goat developer that is medicated is only 13% protein. They have a show developer at 18% but not medicated. What would you do with young kids to prevent cocci??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The Noble Goat 16 that we feed is medicated... not sure otherwise?


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I'll have to look, the one I called sweet fee I believe is actualy noble goat 16, and the chs payback-boer goat developer that is medicated is only 13% protein. They have a show developer at 18% but not medicated. What would you do with young kids to prevent cocci??


We fed chs payback to our goats and although it did wonderful things it didn't have enough ammonium chloride and we lost 4 wethers and a 1500 dollar buck. But I could have been the plant we got it from to.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

They are getting big and handsome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! 

I sold them both to different breeders last week.  Hoping they will grow up to be really good sires for them!


----------

